# Aging at higher humidity, 69%+



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

OK, so I've learned that I really need to smoke my CCs at lower RH. But I still don't feel quite comfortable aging them at such low RH.
So, the boxes that I have set aside in my grand stash are aging at 69% RH (using 1 Boveda packets per box or two).

Question 1: Do you think it's OK to age CCs at 69+% RH?
Question 2: I don't have a large humidor or a cooler yet, so I keep boxes in ziplock freezer bags with Boveda packets inside. Is that OK? They don't pick up any smell from them or anything, and there's zero air exchange with the outside world.

Thanks Guys!

:behindsofa:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Experience has showed me that 65% is about the lowest I'd let mine rest and I'm one of those guys who do not like dry cigars. CC's just tend to burn and taste better at 65% and lower but for me I like em at 65%. I think anything over that is going to cause problems.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Honestly i would get a cooler, its worth it to protect your investment! Sometimes those ziploc bags don't quite seal all the way. imo


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Experience has showed me that 65% is about the lowest I'd let mine rest and I'm one of those guys who do not like dry cigars. CC's just tend to burn and taste better at 65% and lower but for me I like em at 65%. *I think anything over that is going to cause problems.*


Problems when smoking, not aging right?



Zfog said:


> Honestly i would get a cooler, its worth it to protect your investment! Sometimes those ziploc bags don't quite seal all the way. imo


I'll get one eventually, or I'll get a LARGE humidor and a Cigar Oasis to power it


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I've always been told that it's better to age CCs at lower rh, some say even 50%-55%. I think if your intention is to age for a few years, you should drop the rh much lower.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Martin with all the money you spend, I have seen watching purchase after purchase, dude no dis respect but a couple cheap coolers at least. The other RH question is I think 69 is way to high I go around 60 and am aging them at that, as Gary said though I also prefer a little closer to 65 for smoking so I move stuff around when I am ready to smoke.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

A coolidor is the way to go! I used to keep my humidity at 67%, then I went to 65%, now I'm a 62% guy. I think that both smoking and aging go better at the lower RH. Plastic bags are fine for short term transportation but not for aging long term. You will enjoy the whole humidor thing Martin. It's something else to obsess about ...


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Waiting on a delivery from Ed for my sticks, but also considering a cooler for aging. Was wondering the same thing, whether 65% or 60% was best for aging.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't let my "smoking sticks" get above 67%-68% and if your aging boxes you don't want them above 65%.Somehwere between 60-65 will be fine. I would also say to say away from the ziplock with the humi packs as well for aging. Mold can grow very fast in boxes that are in ziplock. With all these boxes I see you buying I would suggest ordering 1 or 2 less boxes on your next order and putting the money into maintaining the ones ones you have to keep them at optimal conditions...


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Martin with all the money you spend, I have seen watching purchase after purchase, dude no dis respect but a couple cheap coolers at least. The other RH question is I think 69 is way to high I go around 60 and am aging them at that, as Gary said though I also prefer a little closer to 65 for smoking so I move stuff around when I am ready to smoke.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Dave





bpegler said:


> A coolidor is the way to go! I used to keep my humidity at 67%, then I went to 65%, now I'm a 62% guy. I think that both smoking and aging go better at the lower RH. Plastic bags are fine for short term transportation but not for aging long term. You will enjoy the whole humidor thing Martin. It's something else to obsess about ...





ferks012 said:


> I don't let my "smoking sticks" get above 67%-68% and if your aging boxes you don't want them above 65%.Somehwere between 60-65 will be fine. I would also say to say away from the ziplock with the humi packs as well for aging. Mold can grow very fast in boxes that are in ziplock. With all these boxes I see you buying I would suggest ordering 1 or 2 less boxes on your next order and putting the money into maintaining the ones ones you have to keep them at optimal conditions...


:fear:

I KNOW I KNOW! I'm not cheaping out on humidor or coolidor, I just haven't decided what I'm going to do yet, so FOR NOW, TEMPORARLY, they're in ziplocks. Guys, seriously! I have 3 VERY nice humidors, but they're desktop humis. I'll get something LARGE that can hold 40+ boxes (I want 1000 sticks on hand).

Back to topic... Once I have a large coolidor or humi, I'll get beds or Oasis and set it at 65% RH

Thanks guys!


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Here's my setup guys. I've got 150 or so sticks resting in humis at around 65%-69% RH, and I take one out day or two before I smoke it.

You'll see the ziplocks and humi packets. I'm hording like a little punk, just haven't decided on the storage method yet... nice display humi, or discrete coolidor.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

When aging a cigar, it's important to maintain the oils in the tobacco. Notice how wet and oily they are when they are fresh? Wet packing is another technique that very few people still do, but it is great for long term aging (aside from Pete Johnson, I don't know anyone that still does). The higher humidity helps maintain the oils in the tobacco. I wouldn't go over 70%. Also, cigars may smoke, taste, and age differently at different humidity levels. You'll have to see what works for you. Cigars also need to breathe to age. Plastic, tuperware, etc isn't so good for this b/c it doesn't breathe. The less air, the slower the aging, but you still need some airflow. This is why cellophane works, but plastic doesn't. Cellophane is naturally breathable as it's made from cellulose - not to be confused with other stuff called "cello" which is actually polypropylene. If you seal them completely (along with any ammonias if the tobacco happens to still be fermenting), you also cease the aging process.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

1. 69 is to high imo....mine are at 64-65, thats the max
2. i would invest in some coolers 1 50q cooler will hold 300-400 cigars depending on size and boxes or course.
3. 1 lb of heartfelt beads, 60 or 65 % will hydrate the cooler....works great and cheap

good luck


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Lots of great advise here. 

Martin, define aging? Are you talking a few years or many, many years? My long term (10+ year aging) coolers are at 60%/65F. My resting/smoking coolers are at 65%/65F. If you are looking for long term aging, it is my belief that slow aging is best and lower RH/Temp is ideal.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

mvorbrodt said:


> Here's my setup guys. I've got 150 or so sticks resting in humis at around 65%-69% RH, and I take one out day or two before I smoke it.
> 
> You'll see the ziplocks and humi packets. I'm hording like a little punk, just haven't decided on the storage method yet... nice display humi, or discrete coolidor.


I would differently do the cooler thing and just put the boxes in the cedar lined coolerdor with some beads and maintain around 70 RH like mentioned here by Bruno. Also wedge the boxes open with some cedar also so they get to breath a bit during their transition from one year to the next--Good Luck!

On another note I do happen to have plenty of room in my cooler and will take care of this for you for a minor fee---LOL---oke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> OK, so I've learned that I really need to smoke my CCs at lower RH. But I still don't feel quite comfortable aging them at such low RH.
> So, the boxes that I have set aside in my grand stash are aging at 69% RH (using 1 Boveda packets per box or two).
> 
> Question 1: Do you think it's OK to age CCs at 69+% RH?
> ...


Get a cooler Martin a bag of Cat litter your done its as simple as that. Where you live 10 months out of the year that litter is going to be dry sucking the extra R/H out of the air. When you do need to add water add it slowly try to stay between 60-65% all will be fine. Keep your desktops at 60-63% R/H all the time and enjoy your cigars.:bolt:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Lots of great advise here.
> 
> Martin, define aging? Are you talking a few years or many, many years? My long term (10+ year aging) coolers are at 60%/65F. My resting/smoking coolers are at 65%/65F. If you are looking for long term aging, it is my belief that slow aging is best and lower RH/Temp is ideal.


Not sure how long. I smoke about 2-3 a week now, and buy 1-2 boxes every week, so they'll start adding up soon. If I had to guess, no more than 5 years, but you never know...



tobacmon said:


> I would differently do the cooler thing and just put the boxes in the cedar lined coolerdor with some beads and maintain around 70 RH like mentioned here by Bruno. Also wedge the boxes open with some cedar also so they get to breath a bit during their transition from one year to the next--Good Luck!
> 
> On another note I do happen to have plenty of room in my cooler and will take care of this for you for a minor fee---LOL---oke:


And what would the fee be? Something along a monthly storage fee... 1 stick per box per month LOL

M.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I went the wine fridge route myself and I have no regrets (well, at least not yet). It's currently stuffed with about 300 sticks and a pound of 60% beads. I keep them moist with distilled water and they usually keep a little higher than 60% which for me is just right. Temps hold steady at 65F. I took out all but three shelves, and replaced the metal ones with a few pieces of 3/8" spanish cedar. RH holds rock-steady and the aroma that wafts out when I go to retreive a stick is intoxicating.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been wondering about long-term aging at 55%, myself. I know museums keep their RH @ 55%, and they obviously have more financial risk than even some of our cigar collections. I like to keep my cooler at the lower side of 60-65, but I noticed some of my NC's get harsh around that range.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

eyesack said:


> I've been wondering about long-term aging at 55%, myself. I know museums keep their RH @ 55%, and they obviously have more financial risk than even some of our cigar collections. I like to keep my cooler at the lower side of 60-65, but I noticed some of my NC's get harsh around that range.


I'm with you Isaac...I keep mine in the 63-65% range. I don't like any cigar that has the slightest hint of dryness or harshness. I do notice that some of the CC's at 65 tend to smoke tight but that is why I use my poker on em...I get the best of both worlds as I like em a little on the humid side and poke at em til they smoke better.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I'm with you Isaac...I keep mine in the 63-65% range. I don't like any cigar that has the slightest hint of dryness or harshness. I do notice that some of the CC's at 65 tend to smoke tight but that is why I use my poker on em...I get the best of both worlds as I like em a little on the humid side and poke at em til they smoke better.


I can relate I use the heck out of my pokers, I do have problems on smaller rg, my nons smoker better on average 65/68 my Cubans 60/65


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

smelvis said:


> I can relate I use the heck out of my pokers, I do have problems on smaller rg


That's what SHE said! LOLOL!

:yo: I'll be here all week guys!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> That's what SHE said! LOLOL!
> 
> :yo: I'll be here all week guys!


:noidea: Your girl talking about me again Grandson


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh snap!!!! LOL! She said you offered her a Boli RC but declined because I let her have my Esplendido!  lolol! jk jk


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Or maybe a RA Celestios Finos is more like it... Asia RE lol!!


----------

